# Drywaller that can't measure



## heavyparts (Nov 14, 2005)

My drywaller went a little nuts on the openings of some of my out lets I already replaced 2 wall outlets covers with oversize covers, But now I have to ceiling lights that I want to put in but again the opening are to big and the covers that come with the lights will not cover the drywall Does any one know were I can get a round oversize covers for a 5" elecltrical box like a ceiling medallion but smaller?????????


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

You need to get a better drywaller. Around here if the hanger over cuts a box the taper fixes it while there or is called back later to fix it.

Dave.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

heavyparts said:


> My drywaller went a little nuts on the openings of some of my out lets I already replaced 2 wall outlets covers with oversize covers, But now I have to ceiling lights that I want to put in but again the opening are to big and the covers that come with the lights will not cover the drywall Does any one know were I can get a round oversize covers for a 5" elecltrical box like a ceiling medallion but smaller?????????



Wish I could remember what they're called (probably 'goof plate' or something), - - but they definitely do have them (at least in my area) Home Depot, - - they're about 6 inches in diameter, - - they're somewhere in either the lighting or electrical area . . .


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

The goof is the drywaller, not the plate.:thumbsup:

Ya should give him one of those goofy checks.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Bob's right about your rocker, I'd insist that he fix it. What you're looking for are called medallions and they'll cover a variety of sins as common sizes go out to 24".


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

I must be invisible:whistling


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Bob's right about your rocker, I'd insist that he fix it. What you're looking for are called medallions and they'll cover a variety of sins as common sizes go out to 24".


Different names, different places maybe, - - out my way, what is referred to as 'medallions' start at a minimum of about 12" in diameter, - - and are usually thicker and more decorative (and meant to be seen), - - whereas goof plates are ultra-thin and flat and meant to be practically invisible, - - they're in a different section than the medallions . . .


----------



## mrmojo (Apr 25, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I must be invisible:whistling


no dave= havent you figured out that if you are not part of the elite nothing ever goes wrong we always get paid the most money cause we are that good crowd you just waste your time posting
took me about a day or two to figure that out 
same as everywhere else


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mrmojo said:


> no dave= havent you figured out that if you are not part of the elite nothing ever goes wrong we always get paid the most money cause we are that good crowd you just waste your time posting
> took me about a day or two to figure that out
> same as everywhere else


Well whatever about all that:jester: 

What ever happened to customer satisfaction, get that a-hole back there to finish the job, don't just cheese it, it's brand new it should be right.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> Well whatever about all that:jester:
> 
> What ever happened to customer satisfaction, get that a-hole back there to finish the job, don't just cheese it, it's brand new it should be right.


Good point. Just install your fixture and if the customer ask about the hole tell them the drywaller did it. 

Dave.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

mrmojo said:


> no dave= havent you figured out that if you are not part of the elite nothing ever goes wrong we always get paid the most money cause we are that good crowd you just waste your time posting
> took me about a day or two to figure that out
> same as everywhere else



Elitism around here is by self-appointment, - - just throw in your vote and jump in the fray . . . :thumbsup: 

One of the reasons I've got so many posts is because I'm usually the only one talkin' back to myself . . . :laughing:

P.S. After viewing your cool avatar, - - I should add that it must be a 'live' vote . . . :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

mrmojo said:


> no dave= havent you figured out that if you are not part of the elite nothing ever goes wrong we always get paid the most money cause we are that good crowd you just waste your time posting
> took me about a day or two to figure that out
> same as everywhere else



HUH?? Looks like Mr. Mojo forgot to wear his safety glasses.:1eye:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hot damn!......I think Teetor Tom and I were just called elite.....Thats a first for me fellas.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Hot damn!......I think Teetor Tom and I were just called elite.....Thats a first for me fellas.:thumbsup:
> 
> Bob


Yeah, and you guys are also kinda 'clique-y' too. :laughing:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Big Dave said:


> I must be invisible:whistling


 No Dave, but to make sure they see you put this in your signature.:thumbsup: :jester: 

View attachment 2430


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks CE1. I'll use it.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Are you guys aware that when you use an oversized plate to cover drywall cut out too big, you're creating a code violation? Actually, the drywall cut out too big is the code violation, and you're permitting it by hiding it with the oversized plate. The clearance between the box and the wallboard is not to exceed 1/8 of an inch for fire rated walls and 1/4" for non rated construction.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahhh crap!.....I knew I shouldn't have thrown away that Fruit Loops de-coder ring.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

mrmojo said:


> no dave= havent you figured out that if you are not part of the elite nothing ever goes wrong we always get paid the most money cause we are that good crowd you just waste your time posting
> took me about a day or two to figure that out
> same as everywhere else


Oh! Good Heavens, no, Mr. Mojo! That's simply NOT true!:no: 
Everyone here, at Contractortalk, is welcome to join the "Elitist Club".
And, joining is very easy. Here's all you do. Please send a check for $10,000 to Patty (yours truly) along with a written application, (50 words or less please, so I'm not detained too long from cashing your check and going shopping:jester: ), explaining why you think you belong in the "club". After a 30-second review, I will determine if you qualify and then keep your check and do with it as I see fit!:w00t: . If you are denied membership, your check will be promptly returned. Nobody, to date, has been denied, nor have any checks been returned.:no: 

I'm Easy. I welcome new members and their 10K with open arms.:laughing: Please accept my personal invitation to join.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Patty said:


> I'm Easy.


Deep down I think we all knew that.:jester: 

Dave.


----------

